# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Độc đáo món hot dog đen ở Nhật

## hoaban

Hot dog đen là loại thức ăn nhanh phổ biến được bán ở quận Akihabara  của Tokyo, dài hơn 30 cm và trông giống như bị “nướng quá kỹ” so với  tiêu chuẩn.

Nhật Bản là đất nước được biết đến với những món ăn kỳ lạ nhưng thú vị.  Hot dog đen - Black Terra là một trong những món ăn nhanh, lạ ngon và  rất phổ biến tại quận Akihabara của Tokyo. Loại hot dog này có bánh mì  và xúc xích đều đen nhánh như bị nướng cháy.


 _Hot dog đen được bán với giá 600 yên (6 USD, khoảng 120.000 đồng)_ 
Cửa hàng Vegas từ trước đã nổi tiếng về món hot dog nhưng từ khi giới  thiệu sản phẩm hot dog đen họ càng trở nên nổi tiếng hơn. Khách hàng đi  ngang qua đều phải dừng lại xem mô hình quảng cáo bằng cao su như xúc  xích thật. Sau khi xem xong nhiều người không thể cưỡng lại và ghé vào  cửa tiệm nếm thử.

Trông vẻ bề ngoài màu đen, khiến nhiều người lưỡng lự không dám ăn,  nhưng bánh rất ngon và tốt cho sức khỏe. Theo số liệu của truyền thông  Nhật Bản báo cáo, Bánh Hot Dog Vegas Premium dùng bột than tre, được  dùng như màu thực phẩm trên toàn Châu Á. Bởi thế món hot dog đen này đã  trở thành món ăn “huyền thoại” ở xứ Phù Tang.

Hot dog đen không phải là món ăn màu đen tuyền đầu tiên, trước đó món  hamburger đen đã có khoảng một năm trước, từ khi Burger King cho ra mắt  sản phẩm Burger Kuro cao cấp tại Nhật. Nó có bánh màu đen nhưng thịt và  rau bên trong vẫn được giữ màu sắc tự nhiên như bình thường.  _Món hamburger đen đã có từ trước khi món hot dog đen xuất hiện_

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Ầy. Nhìn trông lạ quá đi

----------


## dung89

Nhìn lạ quá đi

----------

